# Should Not See me -Not responding/ End program now?



## levi_kapz (Nov 20, 2007)

After i selected Restart from the windows xp shut down menu, a pop up came up saying Program 'Should not see me' is not responding..... with the option to End now.. i would like to know how to search for this on my computer and remove it.. i am on a LAN with 1 other person so i have an idea of what is going on.... any help out there??? thanks!!!


----------



## SouthernMail (Apr 27, 2007)

Do you see this process in Task Manager while you're still logged in?

Could you run a HijackThis log and just post the running processes (the first part of the log report)?


----------



## levi_kapz (Nov 20, 2007)

Certainly.

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\ONETOUCH4\Sync\SyncServices.exe
C:\Program Files\Hide My IP 2007\SecureSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\ONETOUCH4\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

Is this right??


----------



## SouthernMail (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't see anything unusually offhand except for the "Hide My IP" one. I take it you loaded an IP hider on your computer yourself?

That could very well be why you're getting the message you are at shutdown. The time you saw it may have just been a single occurence when the program didn't respond at first to closing out; I get them occasionally for this or that program during shutdown.

By the way, you might want to think about beefing up your online security. There's some free programs such as WinPatrol that will help to protect you. I know you have AVG, but it's probably not enough. Just a suggestion.


----------

